# Select which folders go into gallery:



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

Hey guys. I have an annoying problem. I go into gallery, and and since I have a lot of music folder with album art too. But I don't want these folders in there. Anyway to stop this?

















Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

More like how do I set the location from when i switch back and forth between touchwiz and CM. They separate the folders









Sorry to thread jack. Can't help ya.


----------



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

I set it to make it to sort by location. The which set a folder called untagged. I it houses all the pictures in all the albums.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JBO1018 (Jul 19, 2011)

The only way I have found to keep the samsung gallery from loading up EVERY image on your phone is to add a .no media file to the folder you don't want to show up. However, I don't know if that will adversely affect your album art showing in the music player. You could always try it and see.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

put a file called .nomedia in the directories you wish not to show. Then clear the gallery cache after.


----------



## Austin (Jul 4, 2012)

yarly said:


> put a file called .nomedia in the directories you wish not to show. Then clear the gallery cache after.


1) what type of file is this? Text?

2) does this affect music or other media in the folder?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

